# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Recherche livre

## Dba

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un bon livre sur les points suivants :

- Les diffrents optimiseurs,
- Les statistiques
- Comprendre l'EXPLAIN PLAN
- Optimiser une requte SQL
- Les hints
-....

sur 8i et 9i

Merci,

----------


## orafrance

*Optimisation des performances sous Oracle* : http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/2744012831/commcamarc0b-21/403-1610110-5430814

Sinon, il y a normmement de choses ici mme ou dans la doc  ::): 

http://oracle.developpez.com/guide/tuning/tkprof/
http://download-west.oracle.com/docs/cd/B10501_01/server.920/a96533/hintsref.htm

----------

